# Added some chrome



## Tim s (Apr 19, 2019)

I added these NOS Wald fenders and the frame pump today to the Super Sport. I thought the chrome fenders would look good with the orange paint. Funny how things take 3 times as long as you initially expect them to take. Enjoy. Tim


----------



## wheelbender6 (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm surprised how good the fenders look on that super sport. I like the center pull binders, too.


----------



## Tim s (Apr 25, 2019)

wheelbender6 said:


> I'm surprised how good the fenders look on that super sport. I like the center pull binders, too.



Thanks wheelbender, it is the most dressed up bike that I own with the fenders, frame pump and pedal straps. Now if I can get the rear derailleur working I’ll be in business. Tim


----------



## Sven (Apr 25, 2019)

Looks good Tim.  I think the chrome fenders give it a classic look. That's why I have them on my Varsities. Whats wrong with the rear derilleur?


----------



## wheelbender6 (Apr 25, 2019)

The fenders really get used a lot where I live. We have to dodge a lot of rain showers to get our riding fix.


----------



## Tim s (Apr 26, 2019)

Sven said:


> Looks good Tim.  I think the chrome fenders give it a classic look. That's why I have them on my Varsities. Whats wrong with the rear derilleur?



Sven, the derailleur will not return to a lateral position on the freewheel. Might be a spring no longer works. I would think that they are easy to find considering how many were made. Tim


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 8, 2019)

Fenders look great on that bike, I like the orange Schwinn light weights.


----------

